# Travertine to Travertine



## Chris9979 (May 21, 2013)

What should I use to glue some Travertine trim to, Travertine tile on a shower wall?


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

Chris9979 said:


> What should I use to glue some Travertine trim to, Travertine tile on a shower wall?


Travertine trim glue. Haha ;-)


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

The first time I soldered travertine trim to travertine tile was a total travesty. I had just finished reading The Travertine Tips and Tricks Tutorial, laid out my travertine tool table all nice and tidy, got my travertine torch as hot as could be and I swore I got a real nice bead all the way around. I felt like a top notch travertine technician. But the homeowner called me back two days later because the travertine was already starting to fall off. It turned out that I forgot to tin the travertine! I'll never make that mistake again.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Silicone and a bit of hot glue.
It will never come off. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris9979 (May 21, 2013)

I thought about silicone but was worried that it might fail eventually. Was wondering if anyone knew of some kinda epoxy or specialty glue/ thin set? This trim is going on the bottom edge of a niche and the owners might use it for a handrail lol.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Tenax


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Use modified thinset----these guys are pulling your chain----


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

Ask your supplier. I had to do something similar about 5 years ago. They gave me a 2 part epoxy for this situation. Don't remember what brand it was.


----------



## Chris9979 (May 21, 2013)

And will be exposed. Maybe I should just recess it and be done with it. Just trying to save some time.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Tenax Domo 10......stone epoxy. That chit is a beast. 

No chain pullin' here.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Tenax Domo 10......stone epoxy. That chit is a beast.
> 
> No chain pullin' here.


I like Tenax Domo 10 as well. I use it all the time.


----------



## Chris9979 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I just used thin set. Hopefully it will last.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

That isn't quite what I was envisioning.
Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

It is a nice, tight job. Never thought of a rail on the bottom of a niche, but it adds a nice touch. How high is it?


----------



## Chris9979 (May 21, 2013)

It's about 36" from the floor. The customer wanted it low for handicap accessibility. Its not really a hand rail. But it's so low I kinda figured they might push off of it.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

As soft as travertine is, why not just carve and hone the return on the "stool" of those recesses, intsead of 45-ing the stool and separate pieces?

Nice job by the way. :thumbup:

What is the lighting coming out of the corner above both recesses and medallion?

Fiber optic?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Got it. I asked because usually when I've seen chair rails, it's in taller units, but I've never seen one at the bottom of a niche. Nice touch.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

tenon0774 said:


> why not just carve and hone the return on the "stool" of those recesses, intsead of 45-ing the stool and separate pieces?


My guess is to go with the liners. That's how I'd do it, but I'd still take a little off the corners though...not much, but just a little so falling heads don't dent their noggins too deeply.


----------



## Chris9979 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments. It is led strip lighting. No one makes any kind of accent lighting for showers and my the tile was a 1/2" short from the back wall. So I figured it was perfect. I was going to carve the return but I was pressed for time. The trim was only 12" long so I had to use 2 pieces. I will soften those corners. I didn't think about them hitting their heads thanks.


----------



## Chris9979 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the compliments. Its led strip lighting. No one makes any kind of accent lighting for showers and my tile ended up a 1/2" short from the back wall. It worked out perfect. I was going to carve the returns but I was pressed for time. The trim only came in 12" lengths, so I had to use 2 pieces. I will soften those corners thanks for mentioning it. I didn't have any time to design it. So I was trying to come up with something unique. The customer pretty much have free rain on everything. So just trying make everything look nice.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Chris9979 said:


> I didn't think about them hitting their heads


Your customers are clearly more on the ball than mine.  It's probably no biggie, but for me, I try not to underestimate people's ability to get into trouble. Maybe it's all the liability/insurance talking I've been doing lately.

Nice work....and the thing I enjoy most about tile/stonework is the ability to sometimes change the design on the fly.  Makes it fun.


----------



## Chris9979 (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions, and help. I figured i would post some final pics of the shower. It was a very long project.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Holy crap! That's like a month and junk and stuff!!! :laughing:
Are you a union guy or a government worker or something? 

Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------

